# Alcantara e Strootman verso lo United



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Secondo quanto riportato da vari siti britannici* il Manchester United annuncerà entro il primo Luglio l'acquisizione di Thiago Alcantara dal Barcellona e di Kevin Strootman dal PSV per una cifra complessiva di 35 milioni di euro.*
Gli acquisti sarebbero stati chiesti espressamente dal nuovo allenatore David Moyes su diretto consiglio di Sir Alex Ferguson.


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2013)

Vediamo se è vero, sarebbero 2 colpi della madonna..sentivo anche di Fellaini dell'Everton.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Beati loro


----------



## Ale (25 Giugno 2013)

buon per loro


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beati loro



Esatto beati loro...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

il Manchester come diceva [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] si muoverà molto sul mercato per far partire bene Moyes...Alcantara, Strootman, Fellaini, Carrick è un grandissimo centrocampo...avanti 0 problemi con Van Persie, Chicharito, Cavani


----------



## prebozzio (25 Giugno 2013)

Fantastici acquisti, giovani e bravi.


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> il Manchester come diceva [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] si muoverà molto sul mercato per far partire bene Moyes...Alcantara, Strootman, Fellaini, Carrick è un grandissimo centrocampo...avanti 0 problemi con Van Persie, Chicharito, Cavani



0 inglesi.


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2013)

Comunque giocheranno col 4-3-3 o con il 4-2-3-1

Potrebbe essere una roba del genere:
Strootman Carrick o Phil Jones se resta davanti alla difesa
Nani Rooney Alcantara (Kagawa)
Van Persie


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Comunque giocheranno col 4-3-3 o con il 4-2-3-1
> 
> Potrebbe essere una roba del genere:
> Strootman Carrick o Phil Jones se resta davanti alla difesa
> ...


Rooney è probabile che vada.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2013)

Acquisti di un'intelligenza paurosa


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Rooney è probabile che vada.



Dici? Non sono così sicuro, è uno che si sbatte come pochi e svaria su tutto il fronte offensivo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dici? Non sono così sicuro, è uno che si sbatte come pochi e svaria su tutto il fronte offensivo.



A fine stagione disse che probabilmente era arrivato il tempo di cambiare aria.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Giugno 2013)

Eh no, ma "lo sanno tutti che il calciomercato si fa l'ultima settimana".

A parte gli scherzi amari, che spero mi perdoniate, grandissimi acquisti. Questi due sarebbero serviti come il pane a noi. Purtroppo qui, oltre a pagare la nostra scarsezza di fondi, paghiamo anche la scarsa reputazione del nostro campionato. Applausi aManchester United che si sta facendo un gran centrocampo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> 0 inglesi.



eh ma con giocatori del genere te ne sbatti degli inglesi...poi ora sono tutti scarsi sti inglesi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A fine stagione disse che probabilmente era arrivato il tempo di cambiare aria.



si l'ha detto pure Ferguson


----------



## Butcher (25 Giugno 2013)

35 milioni poi, con i tempi che corrono, non sono neanche tantissimi per quei due.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2013)

Quindi 18 per Thiago e 17 per Strootman?
Beati loro.



Frikez ha scritto:


> Vediamo se è vero, sarebbero 2 colpi della madonna..sentivo anche di Fellaini dell'Everton.



Belli Capelli credo che sia più vicino all'Arsenal.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2013)

Raggiungono Barça e Bayern


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

Centrocampo più forte del mondo.


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2013)

Entrambi li danno molto vicini da diverse settimane. Lo Utd avrebbe voluto Fellaini ma sembra che costi un pò troppo e hanno virato su Strootman.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

Si Alcantara andrà al Manchester De Gea l'ha confermato con la firma sul pallone


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Centrocampo più forte del mondo.



dai Splè stai scherzando vero? il Bayern è superiore a tutti con Kroos, Schweinsteiger, Ribery e Gotze, poi Barca e Juventus sono avanti anni luce al Manchester


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dai Splè stai scherzando vero? il Bayern è superiore a tutti con Kroos, Schweinsteiger, Ribery e Gotze, poi Barca e Juventus sono avanti anni luce al Manchester


Pour parler... però presentarsi con Strootman e Alcantara è un bel biglietto da visita, sicuramente superiore alla Juventus checché tu ne dica, al Barcellona bisognerebbe vedere dato che il loro ciclo si è concluso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pour parler... però presentarsi con Strootman e Alcantara è un bel biglietto da visita, sicuramente superiore alla Juventus checché tu ne dica, al Barcellona bisognerebbe vedere dato che il loro ciclo si è concluso.



Alcantara e Strootman però ancora devono confermarsi...Pirlo, Vidal e Marchisio sono già dei Campioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Alcantara e Strootman però ancora devono confermarsi...Pirlo, Vidal e Marchisio sono già dei Campioni


Il solito discorso... Pirlo è nettamente in parabola discendente, Marchisio è un buonissimo giocatore ma non un campione, l'unico campione è Vidal, è l'unico a potersi permettere di giocare a certi livelli. Di là Strootman è già affermato, credo che sia una formalità il passo in un club di livello, Alcantara è come Verratti, potranno implodere ma dubito fortemente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Alcantara e Strootman però ancora devono confermarsi...Pirlo, Vidal e Marchisio sono già dei Campioni


Ma lo stesso Pirlo che in champions quest'anno arrancava come un cammello?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il solito discorso... Pirlo è nettamente in parabola discendente, Marchisio è un buonissimo giocatore ma non un campione, l'unico campione è Vidal, è l'unico a potersi permettere di giocare a certi livelli. Di là Strootman è già affermato, credo che sia una formalità il passo in un club di livello, Alcantara è come Verratti, potranno implodere ma dubito fortemente.



devi calcolare anche che i juventini già si conoscono, giocano insieme da 2 anni e hanno esperienza
poi tra Marchisio e Strootman prendo l'italiano e tra Vidal e Alcantara non c'è paragone adesso

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma lo stesso Pirlo che in champions quest'anno arrancava come un cammello?



c'è sempre pronto Pogba


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> devi calcolare anche che i juventini già si conoscono, giocano insieme da 2 anni e hanno esperienza
> poi tra Marchisio e Strootman prendo l'italiano e tra Vidal e Alcantara non c'è paragone adesso


Per il momento si è fatto orinare addosso il centrocampo della Juventus in Europa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per il momento si è fatto orinare addosso il centrocampo della Juventus in Europa.


Ma come le grandi prestazioni contro Chelsea e Celtic?!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per il momento si è fatto orinare addosso il centrocampo della Juventus in Europa.



mi hai stancato facciamo un sondaggio [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mi hai stancato facciamo un sondaggio [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]


XD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mi hai stancato facciamo un sondaggio [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION]


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Sports Direct News Domenica potrebbe esserci l'annuncio ufficiale di *Strootman *al* Manchester United*.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

curioso di sapere la cifra


----------



## S T B (27 Giugno 2013)

l'estate scorsa potevamo dare Thiago Silva al Barcellona e prenderci Alcantara più soldi con cui prendere Strootman... e invece nada


----------



## runner (28 Giugno 2013)

questa si che sarebbe una mossa di mercato top!!

il Man. Utd. dimostrerebbe di sapere fare mercato e prendere due centrocampisti complementari e molto forti


----------



## Bafometh (28 Giugno 2013)

per quanto tempo ci sono stati associati?


amarezza


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> curioso di sapere la cifra



Per me 30-35 per entrambi...


----------



## Bafometh (28 Giugno 2013)

avevo letto che alcantara fino a quando non rinnova ha una clausola di rescissione di 18 milioni


----------

